# Subacute & chronic cholecystitis



## nabernhardt (Dec 9, 2011)

The patient had a lap chole performed and the path report came back as subacute and chronic cholecystitis.  I am not sure whether to use the dx code for just chronic cholecystitis or the dx code for both acute and chronic cholecystitis?  Any suggestions please?  

I am leaning more towards chonic cholecystitis.


----------



## VickieArballo (Dec 9, 2011)

*Cholecystitis*

I agree that you should only use the code for Chronic Cholecystitis.  I am the coder for a General Surgery practice, and have also seen the "sub-acute" note on path reports.  If it does not document acute, you cannot code acute.

Hope that helps, 
Vickie


----------



## nabernhardt (Dec 9, 2011)

yes it does thank you so much.


----------



## MCook (Feb 20, 2013)

There is a Coding Clinic from 2008 that states a subacute diagnosis should be coded as acute.


----------

